# Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen



## agency (1. Nov. 2008)

Hallo eine frage. Sollte das __ Schilf zurück geschnitten werden oder kann es über den Winter stehen bleiben. Bitte um Rat. Vieleb Dank. Frank


----------



## Silke (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

Hallo,
ich lasse es immer stehen, da einige Tiere in den Stengeln überwintern. Im Frühjahr starte ich dann eine Aufräumaktion und schneide alles ab.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

Hallo Frank,

stehen lassen, damit der Teich im Winter, wenn er zugefroren ist, "atmen" kann, und erst im Frühjahr nach dem Frost zurückschneiden.


----------



## Conny (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

Hallo Frank,

stehen lassen ist ja jetzt klar.
  aber wenn ich richtig sehe, hast Du einen Folienteich? Hast Du schon mal diese Bilder gesehen?


----------



## agency (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

Habt vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, werde es stehen lassen und in Frühjahr cutten. Ja Conny, ist ein Folienteich, jedoch bisher keinen Schaden gefunden, hoffe es bleibt so. Habe Euch noch nochmal aktuelle Photos von Teich und Fischis beigefügt. Nochmals Dank. Viele Grüsse aus dem Kannenbäckerland. Frank


----------



## wp-3d (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

Hallooo!!!

Alle sehen Schilf   wo steht der ???

Hier einmal Bilder von meinem Schilf im Sommer 1. Bild im Teich vorne bis 3m Höhe, über den Winter abgeschnitten bis 10 cm über der Wasseroberfläche.

     

Seit ca. 20 Jahren wird im Herbst alles über der Wasseroberfläche mit Sichel abgemäht.
Es wird nichts durch Schneelast unter Wasser gedrückt und kann so auch nicht im Wasser vergammeln.


----------



## flohkrebs (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

hallo!

wir haben __ Rohrkolben am Teichrand.
Ich hab heuer gar nichts abgeschnitten, aber die äußeren Blätter sind braun geworden und liegen bereits jetzt im Wasser...:shock 
Hab gar nicht bedacht, dass der Schnee da noch mehr Schilf in´s Wasser legen kann, o o ...
Wenn "es" so schön grün ist wie auf deinen Photos, denke ich mal, da braucht man wirklich nicht unbedingt schneiden.
Ich hab auch gelesen, dass da Tierchen drin überwintern und auch Eier gelegt weden (__ Libellen??), die erst im Frühling schlüpfen....
jedenfalls zittere ich schon ein bisschen, dass mir das im Winter vergammelt oder schaffen die Wasserschnecken es das ganze alte "Laub" vor dem Frost noch wegzufressen???? 
Gibt es Wasserinsekten, die auch im Winter "Detritus" fressen? (ausser Bachflohkrebsen, aber die leben ja normalerweise nicht im Teich)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Eugen (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

Hallo Frank,

das Grünzeug auf deinen Bildern ist sicher kein Schilf
Sollte irgendeine Seggenart sein.
Aber egal, du kannst es jetzt schon ca. 5cm über Wasserspiegel abschneiden oder erst im Frühjahr,bevor es wieder austreibt.



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> oder schaffen die Wasserschnecken es das ganze alte "Laub" vor dem Frost noch wegzufressen????



Glaubst du auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann 

Wenn du dir mal deine __ Schnecken anguggst (bezüglich Größe) und mit der Blattmasse deines Grünzeugs am Teich, kannst du dir diese Frage leicht selbst beantworten.
Von deinem "alten Laub" werden auch nach dem Frost noch ca. 99,99999 % übrig sein.
Und das meiste von dem,was die Schnecken fressen, kommt in anderer Form wieder in den Teich.

MERKE : Schnecken halten weder einen Teich  algenfrei, noch fressen sie ALLE abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

Ich hab keine Folie und bei mir wächst er immer nach...


----------



## flohkrebs (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dir mal deine __ Schnecken anguggst (bezüglich Größe) und mit der Blattmasse deines Grünzeugs am Teich, kannst du dir diese Frage leicht selbst beantworten.
> Von deinem "alten Laub" werden auch nach dem Frost noch ca. 99,99999 % übrig sein.



hallo!

uiii... also ich denke mal, dass ca. 50 Prozent "verschont" bleiben werden...
oder??
weil: hast du schon die Massen an Schnecken gesehen, die bei mir sich am Schilf tummeln?? von den Bachflohkrebsen im Laub der Bäume mal zu schweigen... wenn ich da reingreif, kitzelt es auf der Hand, weil so viele Tierchen zappeln.
Komischerweise war das am Wörthersee (großer Bade-See mit Trinkwasserqualität) gar nicht so!
Wir waren zu Allerseelen dort und ich hab aus Neugierde in die Blätter gegriffen, die da im Wasser liegen - kein einziges "Tierchen"!! komisch?
Meine Mutter meint, das sei, weil der See so sauber ist und unser Teich so dreckig - hmm???
Dass Schnecken selber auch viel Dreck machen ist mir schon klar - der einzige Weg, auf dem das Schilf dann den Teich verlassen kann, ist , wenn wir eine Forelle fangen, die eine Schnecke verputzt hat, welche Schilf gegessen hatte!  
Algen reduzieren unsere Wasserinsekten auch, aber erst, wenn sie abgestorben sind und auch dann nicht zu 100 Prozent - es wird tatsächlich immer mehr "Mulm"  
Eigentlich wollte ich ja sagen, dass ich es schon ein bisschen bereu, dass ich den __ Rohrkolben nicht rechtzeitig gestutzt habe...
Wobei, alles was ausserhalb des Wassers am Teichrand wächst, da ist das mit dem Stutzen sicherlich nicht so heikel - würde ich dann über Winter lassen, als Frostschutz, falls da irgendwelche Tierchen drinnen überwintern wollen!
Mein Problem ist eher, dass unser "Schilf" *im* Wasser, im Lehm am Rand wächst - wenn ich da reinsteig, versinke ich ziemlich und wirbele ausserdem viel Schlamm auf...
Wie stutz ich da richtig???
Ich hab mir schon überlegt. ein paar große Steinbrocken hinein zu tun, damit ich sozusagen Trittsteine hab und nicht im Lehm waten muss, wenn ich unser "Schilf" stutzen will.  ??
Aber: was ist mit dieser Theorie, dass darinnen Tierchen und Eier überwintern??? weiß da jemand mehr??
liebe Grüße!


----------



## flohkrebs (13. Dez. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

hallo!

spät, aber doch 
ich hab jetzt unseren __ Rohrkolben abgeschnitten....
Er ist einfach irre hässlich geworden, alles umgeknickt.
Na ja, ich war ja so unsicher, wegen diesem Satz, dass da Tiere/Eier drin überwintern.
Tiere hab ich eigentlich nur Wasserschnecken entdeckt, die oben an den vertrockneten Halmen geklebt sind.
Aber, sorry, Wasserschnecken sind bei uns eh schon mehr als genug..., na ja
Ein weißliches Gebilde hab ich auch entdeckt, dass könnten Eier sein - ich hab diesen Halm einfach am Teichrand in die Erde gesteckt.
Könnten höchstens irgendwelche Eier *in* den Halmen stecken - aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wo die Halme doch eh schon im Wasser lagen, halb weggefressen, halb verfault ???
Und alles Schilf hab ich eh nicht schneiden können - nur das, wo ich rankomm   - ich fürchte, nächstes Jahr werde ich ein paar Wurzeln entfernen... 
Rohrkolben vermehrt sich wirklich sehr stark....

liebe Grüße!


----------



## DrNo (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Schilf zurück schneiden oder stehen lassen*

Hi, ich würde das Schilf auf jeden Fall stehen lassen bzw. würde es bis kurz vor der Wasseroberfläche abschneiden. Somit  kann ein Gasaustausch (vor allem bei __ Rohrkolben) im Winter stattfinden. Im Frühjahr würde ich sie dann weiter zurückschneiden, damit die neue Triebe Platz haben.

Gruß

Torsten


----------

